# pencil rollers??



## this_guy (Oct 20, 2009)

Does anybody here fly any pencil colored rollers and how well do they roll or are they just bred for color like the bellneck rollers. I see alot of pencils that are turner/roberts and was curious if they can actually roll


----------



## scott70 (Feb 22, 2011)

*roller*

Get a hold of 2y4life he would know what these birds will do he is realy up on the Turner birds and you will get a good sound answer from him and he can more then likely be able to tell you where you can find them


----------



## 2y4life (Apr 5, 2010)

this_guy said:


> Does anybody here fly any pencil colored rollers and how well do they roll or are they just bred for color like the bellneck rollers. I see alot of pencils that are turner/roberts and WA curious if they can actually roll


I don't know of anyone who has pencil rollers that actually roll outside of James Turner's pencil rollers. I have yet to see any other pencil colored rollers that actually roll. Kind of like the bell necks, most of them no longer roll either. 

I recently visited Mr. Turner and can guarantee you that his rollers roll and they come in all colors. You live in MN, right?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Mr. Turner is very good at what he does. He keeps performance consistant while he works on his colors.


----------



## this_guy (Oct 20, 2009)

was just curious if they were more of a color roller or both performing and color because so far the ones I've seen for sale on other sites, the owner says they're Turner/Roberts.


----------



## 2y4life (Apr 5, 2010)

Well, it depends on what you mean by "color" rollers. There are also alot of people who sell rollers that are "colorful" and they stick the name "Turner/Roberts" out there just to make a buck. 

I've seen "color" like Andy, indigo, white bars and other rollers that weren't from the Turner/Roberts line so to answer your question, yes there are color rollers out there as well.


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

If your "strain" can't be documented back to the source don't assume it comes from there.


----------



## 2y4life (Apr 5, 2010)

Print Tippler said:


> If your "strain" can't be documented back to the source don't assume it comes from there.


Right on the money. Alot of guys in homers and rollers will say strains just to make a buck. Unless it can be documented/traced back to those strains, it probably didn't come from there.


----------



## this_guy (Oct 20, 2009)

2y4life said:


> Well, it depends on what you mean by "color" rollers. There are also alot of people who sell rollers that are "colorful" and they stick the name "Turner/Roberts" out there just to make a buck.
> 
> I've seen "color" like Andy, indigo, white bars and other rollers that weren't from the Turner/Roberts line so to answer your question, yes there are color rollers out there as well.



i meant like the bell necks and pencil marked rollers? but i guess it really depends on the breeder. 

i know rollers will come in alot of different colors and patterns cause i got a bald andy hen that will roll about 20' fast. but the best way to find out is to personally talk to the breeder and see the birds fly for yourself.


----------



## Jeff Scott (Dec 31, 2020)

Does anyone have any pencil laced rollers for sale


----------

